# Bee Keeping in Cle Elum Washington



## kennma1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is my first year bee keeping and already I love it. Lots of fun! Thanks to everyone on this forum, I found this site extremely helpful when setting up my first hive. Picture attached.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , I heard it was supposed to stop raining in August.. If you haven't already look up a local club and grab a mentor, it will increase your fun by cutting down ona few preventable mistakes


Good luck


----------

